# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Forum for Issues

## Vaibhav

Hey guys,

We have created a forum for issues in navigating the forum.  Please feel free to post them here as individual threads, so we can mark them as solved once each issue is fixed.

You can also put forth suggestions for improvement.  

I would suggest - if its a issue, you can name your thread as "Issue - xxxx"  or if Improvement then "Improvement - xxxx".

Thanks

----------


## NBVC

It would be good if you can close the existing threads and re-direct people here.  Not everyone will notice your new forum!

----------


## royUK

It's a pity that we need this so long after the "update"

----------


## Mordred

This seems redundant to me.  We have how many threads already dedicated to these issues both in the water cooler and the moderator forum?  Is this some sort of attempt to make chase our tails around and around until the point that we stop complaining because we know it doesn't really get us anywhere?  At any rate, things almost seem stable (mostly) but I see this as adding more stress to your new but already tired server.  Here's something I posted in the moderator forum, long delays between forum jumping with the following error notice 



> header('HTTP/1.1 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Status: 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable'); header('Retry-After: 17200'); // in seconds print "TEST123";

----------


## teylyn

Mordred, I disagree. With half a dozen threads in different forums it is EXTREMELY difficult to track the status of any particular issue. With this new forum we can have just ONE thread per issue and it can be updated and marked as solved without creating bloat for everyone.

----------


## Mordred

We shall see I guess.  I am hopeful.

----------

